# Solved: cannot connect dvd player to internet



## ronan137 (May 21, 2011)

Hi..I found this site while trying to get my dvd player setup to internet...i am not computer smart so i want to thank anyone who is willing to try to help..
i run windows 7 homepremium....64 bit op sys ..ram is 8.00 gb...gateway computer..intel core 650 @3.20 
ghz
Problem: bought a panasonic blu ray dvd player model dmp-bd210...netgear wireless router wnr2000v3... .worked with my ip, verizon, to change my dsl modem to bridge mode so router signal could go through...set up router. with ssid name and encryption phrase for security...connected dvd player and followed instructions ...
under network easy setting..selected wireless, then 'search for wireless network'. it showed my network name (ssid) and then clicked ok to enter my encryption key..then check for home network connection.

wireless setting pass
ip addy setting home network available
connection to gateway fail
check hub / broadband /router settings

i have a dsl modem, wireless router on computer in one room
sylvania tv lc320slx..dvd player in next room...very close

dont know what i need to do


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Does the player have a RJ45 port so you can try it wired? Also try without encryption first to see if that might be the problem.


----------



## ronan137 (May 21, 2011)

hi fairnooks thank you for helping...i looked at manual ..there doesnt seem to be any rj45 port ..as to the encryption key tried without it and still nothing...that is just a security issue i believe. 1 of my friends said maybe i have to re set something on puter. but i dont know what or how..


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

For clarification, when you say tried without encryption key, you mean you just didn't enter one in the Blu Ray player? Or that you disabled it in the wireless router?
Possibly a firmware update is avilable. Are there any other SSIDs in the list that are in the clear that you could just try to see if it aquires a connection there?
It sounds like everything is working right up until the actual time to connect and from my experience, that is usually an encryption problem or some sort of security barrier.


----------



## ronan137 (May 21, 2011)

i reset the router without an encryption key...then tried to start the blu ray...same thing.. ??? when i reset the modem, it is set to bridge, should i go back and try to re set to routed bridge...or doesnt that matter...got this off the verizon internet...as i said i do not have a lot of experience with computers... also i was told by the salesman that i did not need an hdmi cable from the tv to blu ray....if u believe it may be a security problem, i will un install router and try to reset it again...thank you again for your help


----------



## ronan137 (May 21, 2011)

so sorry..when i set up the router it said there was no new filmware available, new router....when i set up the ssid on blu ray there is somthing called violetta with 3 bars....manual said if i tried to use this it may be illegal access....thank you


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your posts are dis-jointed and don't make sense. Slow down and post in complete sentences.

Start by describing your network including the makes and models of the modem and router. Do you have other computers connected wirelessly to this network?

You need an HDMI cable connecting the Blu-ray player to the TV if you want to actually watch the Blu-ray on the TV. HDMI has nothing to do with the network connection.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

In my mind I'm trying to establish where the problem probably is. I'm assuming you are responding here through the router/modem setup as is, either through the wired ports of the router or wirelessly. If you are using another device successfully wirelessly it would seem the problem is not with that setup.
That's why I was wondering if you had any other SSIDs in your area that were in the clear to try with the player.
You should probably only use an HDMI cable for best results but that wouldn't hinder a network connection.


----------



## ronan137 (May 21, 2011)

As i said in my original post i am not real smart on computer....
With some help i was able to get an ip address and enter it manually into blu ray player...It now says pass instead of available in home network..
I do not know what dns is or where to find the address to enter it manually...
Again i want to thank every one who is trying to help me...


----------



## ronan137 (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for trying to help me...
I am having a man from the store to set up the router and blu ray..


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Well hopefully you'll get it sorted that way. I'm not familiar with how well BluRay players integrate with Internet. There has to be a lot of DRM firmware to protect content as opposed to say something like the ROKU player which has to connect or the business dies.



> I do not know what dns is or where to find the address to enter it manually...


Usually you can just use the same gateway address of the router and it will hand off to the router's DNS, or you could enter 8.8.8.8, which is Google's free DNS server. DNS is a conversion protocol in that while you and I see Google.com, the computers all need to find a website like Google.com with its I.P. address so its basically just a table with all website names and thier corresponding I.P. address.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There's no extra DRM protection on a Blu-ray player. It streams content exactly the same way as a Roku box. The setup is similar as well. You have to understand your network and follow the instructions in the manual.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Right but it has to have a lot of DRM protection and discriminate flawlessly between what needs to be protected (BluRay) and what does not. I'm sure its not like light switch inside going from one to the other or it would be theoretically susceptable to hacking so there's no way content doesn't get filtered through the DRM, even though it is not DRM-protected. It is an extra notch in the complexity of a BluRay player vs. a player that does not need to natively protect content and while it should have no effect on establishing a connection, Internet content BluRay players are relatively recent and I wouldn't bet all the bugs have been worked out yet.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Blu-ray disk content is obviously protected by DRM, but the streaming component isn't any different on one streaming device versus another.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

As I said, right but....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Where do you get your information, fairnooks? Streaming services are just a convenient add-on to Blu-ray disk players. There's no extra special DRM protection applied to those services because they're streamed through a Blu-ray disk player. It's the same service.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

fairnooks said:


> As I said, right but....


You mean *HDCP*, right?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, there is not a HDCP HDMI port and a HDCP-free HDMI port; there is only one HDMI port and its protected up the ying yang and non-protected streaming has to be filtered through that HDCP HDMI port, checked and double checked to make sure its not really something that should be protected. 
In fact, I speculate wether or not the streaming would be allowed to a non-HDCP compliant monitor, seems like the manufacturers might just deem everything must be HDCP compliant regardless of content when some content at least is intrinsically protected by definition.


----------

